

What children’s drawings would look like if it were painted realistically - pascal07
http://www.elezea.com/2011/12/realistic-childrens-paintings/

======
chewxy
Monster Engine? More like Nightmare Fuel. This is why I'll never have kids.

------
gala8y
"Be sure to check out the whole gallery."

~~~
josscrowcroft
"...here" (<http://www.themonsterengine.com/artwork>)

